# ?100 Prize Draw for Online Quoters



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

*£100 Prize Draw for Online Quoters*

From 21/03/2013 until 21/04/2013 any quotes entered on the Motorhomefacts Online Insurance Quote system will automatically be entered into a £100 prize draw for a voucher to spend at Outdoor Bits (www.outdoorbits.com) so don't miss out get a motorhome insurance quote free online now you have nothing to lose except a few minutes of your time and everything to gain !

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mhf-insurance.html

Competition Rules:ï»¿ï»¿
1. To enter a competition you must be:
a) UK resident; and
b) 18 years old or over at the time of entry
2. No purchase necessary
3. Only one entry per person
4. The winner will be selected at random
5. If you win a competition, we will notify you by post/phone/e-mail. Our decision will be final, and no correspondence will be entered into.
6. By entering the competition you agree to participate in such promotional activity and material as Motorhomefacts may require.
7. The prize will not be transferable to another person
8. No part of a prize is exchangeable for cash or any other prize
9. If an advertised prize is not available, we reserve the right to offer an alternative prize of equal or greater value
10. Incorrectly completed entries will be disqualified
11. This competition is being run by Motorhomefacts
12. Motorhomefacts reserves the right to amend these rules at any time
13. Motorhomefacts will endeavour to send prizes within a month of the competition end date but cannot guarantee a delivery time


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

*Usual discrimination.*

So what about a competition for members in N. Ireland since your insurance company does not quote for our UK postcodes.

Davy


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry, pedant hat on. This is not a competition. In a competition people compete and the man, or woman, or team, who competes the best wins the prize. 

Rule 4. "The winner will be selected at random". If the Olympic Committee defined competing in this way my granny could have won the Marathon if she'd entered her name into the event and it had been 'randomly drawn'.

Sorry to bang on, memories of a past life surfacing here. Pedant hat now being removed.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I have entered an online quote and had a discussion with Aviva and they will not cover me.
I have a UK postal address, I have a house in the UK. I am on the electoral register at that address. I have utility bills for that address. The vehicle is registered at that address.

Unfortunately I am not at that address for more than 165 days a year
I am probably here around 130 days and away for 230, so in their eyes I am full time.
Quote before declaration, a very competitive £259.00 after declaration stating I MAY be away for more than 165 days in the coming year................... *£700.00*
Trouble is no one knows what might happen over the next 12 months regarding health and personal circumstances. Will I, wont I be away?
I will stick with Saga at half the price for 363 days away UK or Europe including breakdown, recovery, repatriation, valuables, sat dome, bikes etc.
Sorry but no thanks Aviva.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I have just had the quote back via email and this is what it said
You have recently visited the Motorhome Facts interactive quotation site.

The competitive premium quoted was £302.63 and based on the details on the right.

The quotation is for cover underwritten by Aviva Insurance UK Limited, and provides the following benefits:

Personal belongings cover (with an option to increase the limit)
Option to include full RAC UK and European breakdown cover with no restrictions on weight, length, height or age of the vehicle
Cover for generators and awnings

*Full 365 day foreign use cover, with no single trip limit
Legal Expenses cover included*

These are the T&C's which I comply with 100%
LONG TERM TOURING & FULL TIMING
Please be aware that this quotation (or renewal) is subject to the following conditions:
Proposers must maintain a full UK residence, either through ownership or long term rental agreement (of at least 9 months) unless a full-timing rate has been agreed and paid.
This address must be the one at which the proposer is on the electoral roll, (unless a full-timing rate has been agreed and paid) and also the one that appears on the driving licence and vehicle documentation.
The motor caravan must at all times have a valid MOT certificate (unless not required due to age of vehicle) & current UK road
fund licence tax disc.

BUT, when I called back again the maximum period for the rate quoted is STILL only 164 days!

Very misleading, had I took out the cover based on this quote and made a claim stating I had been away for 200+ days, would the claim be rejected? .

Nuke, please look into this.


----------

